# tortoise size ?



## Cinderella Boi :) (Jun 8, 2009)

hello everyone, can someone list smallest to biggest of all tortoise sp. i'm just curios to know because i want to expand my knowledge about tortoise. i really want to know the adult size of stars, spiders and other mid size torts 

ex

seyshell
galapagos
aldabra
south leopard
leopard
radiated 
.
.
.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 8, 2009)

Here are the maximum sizes for all known species of tortoise. 


Galapagos tortoise, Chelonoidis nigra-----------150cm
Aldabra tortoise, Aldabrachelys dussumieri------140cm
Seychelles tortoise, A. hololissa----------------100cm
Arnold's tortoise, A. arnoldi---------------------90cm
African spurred tortoise, Centrochelys sulcata---84.5cm
Yellowfoot tortoise, Chelonoidis denticulata------82cm
Leopard tortoise, Stigmochelys pardalis---------78cm
Redfoot tortoise, Chelonoidis carbonaria---------61cm
Asian mountain tortoise, Manouria emys---------60cm
Plowshare tortoise, Astrochelys yniphora--------49cm
Radiated tortoise, A. radiata--------------------45cm
Chaco tortoise, Chelnoidis chilensis--------------44cm
Bolson's tortoise, Gopherus flavomarginatus------40cm
Marginated tortoise, Testudo marginata----------40cm
Greek tortoise, T. ibera--------------------------38cm
Star tortoise, Geochelone elegans----------------38cm
Desert tortoise, Gopherus agassizii---------------38cm
Gopher tortoise, G. polyphemus------------------38cm
Hermanns tortoise, Testudo hermanni------------36cm
Elongated tortoise, Indotestudo elongata---------36cm
North African greek tortoise, Testudo graeca-----34cm
Travancore tortoise, Indotestudo travancorica----34cm
Forest hingeback tortoise, Kinixys erosa-----------32cm
Celebes tortoise, Indotestudo forstenii------------31cm
Impressed tortoise, Manouria impressa------------31cm
Russian tortoise, Agrionemys horsfieldii------------28cm
Bowsprit tortoise, Chersina angulata--------------26cm
Burmese Star tortoise, Geochelone platynota------26cm
Home's hingeback tortoise, Kinixys homeana-------25cm
Texas tortoise, Gopherus berlandieri---------------23cm
Bell's hingeback tortoise, Kinixys belliana-----------22cm
Speke's hingeback tortoise, K. spekii---------------20cm
Geometric tortoise, Psammobates geometricus-----20cm
Pancake tortoise, Malacochersus tornieri-----------20cm
Lobatse hingeback tortoise, Kinixys lobatsiana------17cm
Natal hingeback tortoise, K. natalensis-------------16cm
Karoo cape tortoise, Homopus femoralis------------16cm
Spider tortoise, Pyxis arachnoides------------------15cm
Tent tortoise, Psammobates tentorius--------------15cm
Egyptian tortoise, Testudo kleinmanni--------------14cm
Serrated tortoise, Psammobates oculiferus---------13cm
Flat-tailed tortoise, Pyxis planicauda---------------12cm
Parrot-beaked tortoise, Homopus areolatus---------12cm
Boulenger's cape tortoise, H. boulengeri------------11cm
Namibian tortoise, H. solus------------------------10cm
Speckled tortoise, H. signatus----------------------9.5cm

Danny


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats a good list, I always thought for the most part, Greeks were smaller then desert or gopher tortoises (maybe some species are bigger) and didnt know yellowfooted tortoises got that big, lol..


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2009)

Danny: I tried to convert your "cm" to pounds on the metric conversion chart, however the chart doesn't list "cm." What would that be in either pounds or kilograms? Where did you get your information? I doubt a yellowfoot or redfoot reaches 60 or 70lbs, and that's the weight of my biggest Manouria.

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 8, 2009)

It's length Yvonne  in centimeters. If you want you can convert it to inches. 

Weight wise, Yellow foots get much bigger than that. The heaviest Yellowfoot was 129 pounds. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2009)

lol! Thanks, Danny.

Y


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 8, 2009)

Still didnt know they get that big, lol.. Redfooted tortoises are much smaller then the yellowfoot. Also the leopard on the list i'm guessing is the bigger subspecies of leopard..


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 8, 2009)

The largest are S.p.pardalis, but the northern population comes close at 72cm.

Danny


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 8, 2009)

I also didnt know chaco tortoises got that big, i always though they were like 8-10 inch tortoises. are these all like max or highest recorded?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are the *maximum sizes *for all known species of tortoise. 


Galapagos tortoise, Chelonoidis nigra-----------150cm (4.92 ft)
Aldabra tortoise, Aldabrachelys dussumieri------140cm (4.59 ft)
Seychelles tortoise, A. hololissa----------------100cm (3.28 ft)
Arnold's tortoise, A. arnoldi---------------------90cm (2.95 ft)
African spurred tortoise, Centrochelys sulcata---84.5cm (2.95 ft) 
Yellowfoot tortoise, Chelonoidis denticulata------82cm (2.69 ft)
Leopard tortoise, Stigmochelys pardalis---------78cm (2.55 ft)
Redfoot tortoise, Chelonoidis carbonaria---------61cm (2.00 ft) 
Asian mountain tortoise, Manouria emys---------60cm (2.00 ft)
Plowshare tortoise, Astrochelys yniphora--------49cm (1.60 ft)
Radiated tortoise, A. radiata--------------------45cm	(1.47ft)
Chaco tortoise, Chelnoidis chilensis--------------44cm	(1.47ft)
Bolson's tortoise, Gopherus flavomarginatus------40cm	(1.31 ft)
Marginated tortoise, Testudo marginata----------40cm	(1.31 ft)
Greek tortoise, T. ibera--------------------------38cm	(1.24 ft)
Star tortoise, Geochelone elegans----------------38cm	(1.24 ft)	
Desert tortoise, Gopherus agassizii---------------38cm	(1.24 ft)
Gopher tortoise, G. polyphemus------------------38cm	(1.24 ft)
Hermanns tortoise, Testudo hermanni------------36cm	(1.18 ft)
Elongated tortoise, Indotestudo elongata---------36cm	(1.18 ft)
North African greek tortoise, Testudo graeca-----34cm	(1.11 ft)
Travancore tortoise, Indotestudo travancorica----34cm	(1.11 ft)
Forest hingeback tortoise, Kinixys erosa-----------32cm	(1.04 ft)
Celebes tortoise, Indotestudo forstenii------------31cm	(1.01 ft)
Impressed tortoise, Manouria impressa------------31cm	(1.01 ft)
Russian tortoise, Agrionemys horsfieldii------------28cm	(11.02 inches)
Bowsprit tortoise, Chersina angulata--------------26cm	(10.23 inches)
Burmese Star tortoise, Geochelone platynota------26cm	(10.23 inches)
Home's hingeback tortoise, Kinixys homeana-------25cm	(9.84 inches)
Texas tortoise, Gopherus berlandieri---------------23cm	(9.05 inches)
Bell's hingeback tortoise, Kinixys belliana-----------22cm	(8.66 inches)
Speke's hingeback tortoise, K. spekii---------------20cm	(7.87 inches)
Geometric tortoise, Psammobates geometricus-----20cm	(7.87 inches)
Pancake tortoise, Malacochersus tornieri-----------20cm	(7.87 inches)
Lobatse hingeback tortoise, Kinixys lobatsiana------17cm	(6.69 inches)
Natal hingeback tortoise, K. natalensis-------------16cm	(6.29 inches)
Karoo cape tortoise, Homopus femoralis------------16cm	(6.29 inches)
Spider tortoise, Pyxis arachnoides------------------15cm(5.90 inches)
Tent tortoise, Psammobates tentorius--------------15cm(5.90 inches)
Egyptian tortoise, Testudo kleinmanni--------------14cm	(5.51 inches)
Serrated tortoise, Psammobates oculiferus---------13cm	(5.11 inches)
Flat-tailed tortoise, Pyxis planicauda---------------12cm	(4.72 inches)
Parrot-beaked tortoise, Homopus areolatus---------12cm	(4.72 inches)
Boulenger's cape tortoise, H. boulengeri------------11cm	(4.33 inches)
Namibian tortoise, H. solus------------------------10cm	(3.93 inches)
Speckled tortoise, H. signatus----------------------9.5cm(3.74 inches)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks, Robyn: Those of us who are metrically challenged do appreciate your effort.

Yvonne


----------



## bettinge (Jun 9, 2009)

I sure hope you were able to copy/paste those lists from elsewhere.....thats a lot of typing! Thanks, it will make a nice reference....and great for those looking for the size tort they could accomodate.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd done the list a while ago for the shelledwarriors forum. I'd also copied and pasted it in a post here. So yes I just copied and pasted it. 

Danny


----------

